# Round Wet Spots on Ceiling



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Have you looked up in the attic yet? 

Post some pictures of the roof above that area.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Not unusual at all. Sometimes a leak is a slow drip that finds its' way thru insulation and plaster/drywall. As it drips ever so slowly the water pools in a symmetrical fashion and as more drips are added to the area, the circular pattern can grow outward. Definitely sounds like a roof leak although I would check to see if there's any condensation coming from a bathroom fan.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Get in the attic as the other pros said. Where the leak shows itself is by no means where it might be coming from.


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

Also, consider causes other than a "roof leak", especially as the "leak" is evidencing itself in multiple locations.

Here's one I saw recently where several previous attempts to locate the source of the leak had failed.

In this case the watermarks on the ceiling were caused by condensation in a bathroom exhaust line in the attic above - the "clue" here, even before entering the attic, is the stain beside the bathroom exhaust fan housing and the linear nature of the water damage adjacent to the fan.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Good advice.

Drywall spots does not mean the roof is leaking by any stretch.

I have tracked back leaks that were related to central vacuum condensation as well as exhaust fan issues.

Poke you head up the attic and start from there.


----------

